
Potential solution to overheating mobile phones - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6469/1125
======
gus_massa
The original title is " _Magnetization switching by magnon-mediated spin
torque through an antiferromagnetic insulator_ "

From the Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait; don 't editorialize._

------
pickdenis
I clicked this and expected to read about new kinds of thermal paste or
whatever, not to be slapped in the face with a whole field of solid state
physics I'd never even heard of before (magnonics). I'd complain about being
paywalled by the website but I'd probably not understand anything beyond the
abstract (and even then, hardly). Can someone offer a dumbed-down explanation
of this to someone who only barely understands Maxwell's equations?

